# SCHWINN IRON ON PATCH INFO NEEDED



## silverking surfer (Jan 17, 2017)

looking for info on schwinn iron on patches.
does any one have a list of all the patches made for schwinn. 
i understand there was a total of 58 in all.
i need a reference list.
possibly pics of all the patches.
thank you.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 24, 2017)

Don't know much but I have some on my dealship jacket...nfs


----------



## silverking surfer (Jan 24, 2017)

looking for these type 58 in all.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 25, 2017)

Looks like you are after any bicycle patch. A lot of those are not Schwinn?


----------



## silverking surfer (Jan 25, 2017)

there were 58 patches made for schwinn back in the day,some dont say schwinn on them but they are part of the 58 total.


----------



## Cbrmm950 (Mar 30, 2019)

Are you still looking for these patches??   I have several and have listed some on E-Bay.


----------



## matpflum (Aug 25, 2019)

Here is a photo of Frank Schwinn holding a board with some iron-on patches on it.  It must have been back in the 1970s because in the middle is my stepfather, Ray Burch, who was Sr. VP of Marketing back then.  I have this photo available to sell as well as some other very unique Schwinn items.


----------



## Nashman (Aug 25, 2019)

matpflum said:


> Here is a photo of Frank Schwinn holding a board with some iron-on patches on it.  It must have been back in the 1970s because in the middle is my stepfather, Ray Burch, who was Sr. VP of Marketing back then.  I have this photo available to sell as well as some other very unique Schwinn items.




WOW...How cool is that!!! Thanks for sharing that pic!!


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 25, 2019)

matpflum said:


> Here is a photo of Frank Schwinn holding a board with some iron-on patches on it.  It must have been back in the 1970s because in the middle is my stepfather, Ray Burch, who was Sr. VP of Marketing back then.  I have this photo available to sell as well as some other very unique Schwinn items.



That's Dom DeLuise on the right.


----------

